# Diy light



## john arnold (26 Apr 2020)

Hi

ok a lot of people here who know lots about what type of led i have got quite lost in the conversation so to simplify things if i got 7 full spectrum 10w led how good would that be 70 w of power 
*10W Full Spectrum PAR LED (Bridgelux 380-840nm)*





Number of LEDs
£4.39
Quantity 
Does anyone think this would be good for plant growth and also how much better and why would am Onf flat one pendant light be, is all that money mainly aesthetics or are led they use lots better than above, any insight would be great
Cheers


----------



## Parablennius (26 Apr 2020)

The "full spectrum" ones that I got give out a very pink light, not dissimilar to a "Grolux" I didn't use them in the end. I think they give out a lot of Red/Blue. Cheap enough to buy and play with, though.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Apr 2020)

Hi all,





john arnold said:


> Does anyone think this would be good for plant growth and also how much better and why would am Onf flat one pendant light be, is all that money mainly aesthetics or are led they use lots better than above, any insight would be great


They will grow plants without any question. What you will need is a very good heat sink, because 70W of those are going to run pretty hot.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Parablennius (26 Apr 2020)

Yes, they do get very hot driven flat out. Heat is a killer of LED's. I run mine, white and warm white (10watt each x 12) at a maximum 50%, not including ramp up/down and they are cemented to a substantial heatsink.


----------



## john arnold (26 Apr 2020)

Yeah They have heatsink and thermal glue on this website im good with that, oh so pinkish light, no dint want that, so best to get red green blue and daylight ones then, maybe 1x green, 2 blue, 2 red and 5 daylight 6500k then do you think, i know there is personal preference here but i would like it same array as like the onf flat one ,or twinstar type light, anyone know what kind of mix thry have or there are these
*10W RGB LED (Red, Green, Blue - EPILED)*




Number of LEDs
£5.49
Quantity


----------



## john arnold (26 Apr 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,They will grow plants without any question. What you will need is a very good heat sink, because 70W of those are going to run pretty hot.
> 
> cheers Darrel





Parablennius said:


> Yes, they do get very hot driven flat out. Heat is a killer of LED's. I run mine, white and warm white (10watt each x 12) at a maximum 50%, not including ramp up/down and they are cemented to a substantial heatsink.


Hi sorry see my comment above as i didnt quote i thought you would not see it ha


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Apr 2020)

dw1305 said:


> What you will need is a very good heat sink, because 70W of those are going to run pretty hot.
> 
> cheers Darrel



And don’t forget to use some Thermal Paste.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_paste


----------



## rebel (27 Apr 2020)

You will need to use excellent heatsinks and fans. If the fan fails for even few minutes it will burn the LED. If aesthetics are important it would take some serious DIY to use the above LEDS. even the 10W one.


----------



## zozo (27 Apr 2020)

2 years ago i made a hood containing 2 of these 100 watt COB units.
https://www.banggood.com/30W-50W-70...-viewalsoview__1&ID=23349628&cur_warehouse=CN

https://www.banggood.com/45-X-160MM...oducts__2&ID=383751107348036&cur_warehouse=CN

Mounted to a crude Alu hood with a heatsink made from alu square tube and a DC 12 volt PC fan cooling it... I'm using it in the cellar during the winter to keep some tropical pond plants indoors. I believe i did read reviews that these also can be dimmed with the use of a Variac. But never tried.



Anyway till now they performed outstandingly for the 2 winters it was in use from November till April at 8 hours a day with a simple Timer Switch.

The dimensions are a bit better to handle and also give sufficient light over a sufficient surface. What's convenient the hook directly to mains VAC 220.

With a bit of tinkering, it can be made more aesthetically pleasing ...  In the same period i made one with this 150 watt - 15000-lumen beast.
https://www.banggood.com/150W-15000...tml?rmmds=search&ID=23348035&cur_warehouse=CN

Used a spare old type Floodlight hood en converted it to fit this unit. Also with a fan cooling. It's not used above an aquarium but hangs as a floodlight in a garden.













Simply took a small 1A 12 volt PSU, cut off the plug wired it in and glued it to the inside of the hood. So the PC fan goes on/off simultaneously with the light. I wouldn't worry to much about failing PC fans, they are made to run forever and likely outlive the LED. In this is a 80 mm fan, it actually runs pretty silent. I would not mind having it above a tank. It can be made smaller.

Anyway, but projects regularly in use for the past 2 years, they proofed to be pretty sufficient with a massive amount of light.

Seen the same units also available as the so-called full spectrum.
https://www.banggood.com/70W-Full-S....html?rmmds=search&ID=515310&cur_warehouse=CN

Personally i would advise against it, the light colour is rather unsightly and turns your living room into a Little W house with purplish/brown looking plants.


----------



## john arnold (27 Apr 2020)

zozo said:


> 2 years ago i made a hood containing 2 of these 100 watt COB units.
> https://www.banggood.com/30W-50W-70...-viewalsoview__1&ID=23349628&cur_warehouse=CN
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/45-X-160MM...oducts__2&ID=383751107348036&cur_warehouse=CN
> ...


Thats a lot of power but id want ones that were at the 6000-6500k spectrum, bloody cheap led tho and thanks for info ill see if i cam gets ones at 6000 k spectrum


----------



## john arnold (27 Apr 2020)

zozo said:


> 2 years ago i made a hood containing 2 of these 100 watt COB units.
> https://www.banggood.com/30W-50W-70...-viewalsoview__1&ID=23349628&cur_warehouse=CN
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/45-X-160MM...oducts__2&ID=383751107348036&cur_warehouse=CN
> ...




So this one




Share to:
*High Power 50W White / Warm White LED COB Light Chip with Lens for DIY Flood Spotlight AC220-240V - White*
*
So can be wired directly to the mains ! Wow thats handy*


----------

